
Many Companies That Went Public in Past Year Are Trading Below Offering Price - ablation
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-14/many-of-the-companies-that-went-public-in-the-past-year-are-trading-below-their-offering-price
======
mikestew
Just like the companies that went public the year before, and the year before
that, and...

The article doesn't give historical perspective (likely because it would make
the headline less click-beauty), but IIRC, it's always been this way: if you
buy at the IPO price, odds are that you'll lose money.

~~~
toomuchtodo
There are some outliers (tsla).

------
pzone
Almost all risky assets are trading below what they were a year ago. It's a
market downturn. Why would I expect IPOs to be somehow different?

